# 55g Stocking Advice



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey there TFK members,

I'm new to the fish keeping hobby and would greatly appreciate some input from some fish keepers more experienced than I. I recently purchased and set up a low tech 55g planted tank (as well as a 10g quarantine tank), so now I'm trying to figure out a good stock to fill it with once it's cycled. I was thinking something like this:

Harlequin Rasbora x 10
Neon Dwarf Rainbow Fish x 10 (4m, 6f)
Kuhli Loach x 8
Peppered Cory x 8
Bamboo Shrimp x 4 (Only after tank has matured)

On paper this doesn't seem like too many fish for a 55g, but I know there are greater factors at work, such as bio-load, space, etc; all things considered....is this list overstocked?

Additional info:
Running an Aquatech 30-60 and Aquaclear 110 filter
Low-tech planted tank w/ Aqueon 48" LED lighting
Sand substrate
Temperature at 78F
pH at 7.7
dGh at 7

Any input is greatly appreciated! :-D (PS: I hope I placed this thread in the proper sub-forum...)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

I don't see any issues with your list, and there is room for more so keep looking.;-)

BTW, we have fish profiles in the Reference Area, each with photos.

Byron.


----------



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

Byron said:


> I don't see any issues with your list, and there is room for more so keep looking.;-)


Really? Would you recommend that I add a new shoal of fish entirely (6-8), or just increase the numbers of the ones I've already picked?

Thanks for your help, by the way. Much appreciated!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Shrimp Johnson said:


> Really? Would you recommend that I add a new shoal of fish entirely (6-8), or just increase the numbers of the ones I've already picked?
> 
> Thanks for your help, by the way. Much appreciated!


The numbers for the listed fish are good. I would add a third shoaling fish as I think two species will be "obvious" in the space, if that makes sense. Adding a third, or even two more depending what they are, will open the space visually and also provide more interest. Just make sure they are compatible.

The rainbowfish is very blue, so you might want to stay away from more blue to avoid lessening this fish's beauty.


----------



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

What do you think of Rummy Nose Tetras (x10)? I have black sand as substrate, so I think their coloration would show nicely within the tank, but I've heard they're somewhat sensitive and not for beginners.

If not these fish, could you recommend any others that might work well in a 55g community?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Shrimp Johnson said:


> What do you think of Rummy Nose Tetras (x8)? I have black sand as substrate, so I think their coloration would show nicely within the tank, but I've heard they're somewhat sensitive and not for beginners.
> 
> If not these fish, could you recommend any others that might work well in a 55g community?


I'd rather you had a look, since this is your aquarium and fish I like might not be to your liking. If you find several in our profiles, I will certainly offer any comments if asked. The characids section Characid Species and the cyprinids Cyprinid Species are where you want to mainly look.

Rummys are nice little fish, I have a group of 21 in one of my tanks. They do need soft water (your GH at 7 is fine for this, I keep mine at 5-6 dGH), and are better with slightly acidic so if your pH will lower below 7 it would be better. That might or might not happen, pH does tend to lower unless there is something preventing this. So on the whole I wold be willing to try them. There is the more common species http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/characid-species/hemigrammus-bleheri-190401/ and the "False" Rummy http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/characid-species/petitella-georgiae-191489/. The latter is less common, but given its lightly larger size might be rather nice in your 55g, though it will be wild caught and thus a bit more demanding in water.


----------



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

Byron said:


> I'd rather you had a look, since this is your aquarium and fish I like might not be to your liking. If you find several in our profiles, I will certainly offer any comments if asked. The characids section Characid Species and the cyprinids Cyprinid Species are where you want to mainly look.


Of course, thank you for pointing me in the right direction :-D

I looked through the species profiles you recommended and a few caught my eye. If I were to add one more shoal it would either be the Rummy Nose Tetras that we discussed, or one of these two species:

Dwarf Chain Loaches
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/ambastaia-sidthimunki-192137/
Cherry Barbs
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/puntius-titteya-193761/

I'm a big fan of loaches in general, but I don't want to overcrowd the kuhlis and cories by adding another shoal of bottom-dwellers. However, the profile for chain loaches says they tend to swim in the mid-level of tanks, so would they be a good fit?

As a second choice, the cherry barbs have a very appealing shape, coloration, and seem to be quite hardy, though shy. Would they be easily stressed by the active nature of neon dwarf rainbowfish? (Are these barbs nippy at all? I know tiger barbs have a rather notorious reputation...)


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

What about a centerpiece fish? Something like a gourami.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Shrimp Johnson said:


> Of course, thank you for pointing me in the right direction :-D
> 
> I looked through the species profiles you recommended and a few caught my eye. If I were to add one more shoal it would either be the Rummy Nose Tetras that we discussed, or one of these two species:
> 
> ...


The cherrys should be fine. You are correct that most barbs are a bit feisty, some more than others, and they are all active, but the cherrys are quite calm by comparison, something of a "barb that doesn't quite fit the barb mold.":lol: My favourite barb is the Black Ruby, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/pethia-nigrofasciata-193713/
and that might be another for here. My only reservation is the rainbowfish, a species I am not directly familiar with.

The loach usually swim out and about, but my group never do, or rarely. I'm not sure how they would react with kuhlii. ??


----------



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

allaboutfish said:


> What about a centerpiece fish? Something like a gourami.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A gourami would add a nice dash of color to the tank, but I think I'd rather have a shoal of fish as opposed to a single centerpiece fish. Unless you think I could manage both? I just don't want to get too ambitious and end up overstocking the tank :roll:




Byron said:


> My favourite barb is the Black Ruby, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/pethia-nigrofasciata-193713/
> and that might be another for here.


Wow, they do have a stunning coloration. How many would you recommend getting to avoid the nipping issue? I'd like to avoid that type of behavior right off the bat, as I have no idea how to stop fish from harassing one another aside from increasing shoal size to relieve stress or removing them altogether :|


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

I personally think you could do both
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Shrimp Johnson said:


> Wow, they do have a stunning coloration. How many would you recommend getting to avoid the nipping issue? I'd like to avoid that type of behavior right off the bat, as I have no idea how to stop fish from harassing one another aside from increasing shoal size to relieve stress or removing them altogether :|


I would get 8 Black Ruby. I acquired 8 (4 male/4 female) and they have worked very well. They are in with my 10 Congo Tetra, and in 2 years there has never been a hint of fin nipping. The BR is a nice barb. They should be fine with your rainbows.

Byron.


----------



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

Alrighty, I think I'll go with the Black Ruby Barbs then. Thanks a lot for the input, it was very helpful!


----------



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone happen to know if AqAdvisor is an accurate site? It claims I would be overstocked at 126% of 55g capacity.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Aqadvisor is just an estimate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shrimp Johnson (Jun 14, 2013)

allaboutfish said:


> Aqadvisor is just an estimate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good to know, thank you for the quick response! :-D


----------

